# Miss Californicate caught in embarrasing hypocritical spot



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Guess whose dirty pictures just surfaced?



> *The Dirty Exclusive*: Self-proclaimed bible thumper Miss California, Carrie Prejean, should start pointing the finger at herself for her own indiscretions. TheDirty.com has received exclusive images of the homophobic debutante that would clearly strip her of her Miss California crown. So much for being a good role model for the state of California, Carrie.


What was Miss California saying about the way she was raised? hmmm?

Biblical values, traditional marriage, blah blah blah? She seems to have left "topless photos" off her list of "traditional values." An appropriate quote from the bible.. you know.. the "good book" ... from 1 Timothy 2:9:



> "I also want women to dress modestly, with decency and propriety, not with braided hair [extensions] or gold [highlights] or pearl [necklaces] or expensive [lingerie] clothes, but with good deeds, appropriate for women who profess to worship God."


Now.. for the record, I'm generally pro nekkidness, and personal freedoms myself.

But if "biblical values" are the standard by which Carrie Prejean wants to judge others-_and limit their rights_-then she should be judged by the same standard and called out if she fails to adhere to those same biblical/traditional values. And if it turns out she's just another bible-thumping hypocrite-just another Christian bigot who obsesses over what the bible has to say about teh gay while conveniently ignoring what the bible has to say about her-then she deserves to be outed.






Ahhhh can you smell that? Mmmmmm *sniffffff*

Don'tcha just love the smell of hypocrisy in the morning?

:lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ok genious tell us how a model posing in sexy female underwear photos somehow contradicts her position marriage should be hetrosexual only.

Or are you saying models shouldn't be christians :roll: , or that the naked body God gave us is somehow something to be ashamed of.

All this is is a typical far left leaning militant group trying to discredit anyone that points out the fallacy of their position, as usaul not by arguing the point of the disagreement ( liberal arguments are alway indefensible) but by personal attack.

Lastly the picture they show on the web site could be in any womens magazine modeling underwear.

I bet the % of women that read those fashion magazines and believe marriage should be defined as between a man and a women is very very high.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I liked her better with her natural hair and boobs.

and I think this is a non-issue too.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yep If I was only 36 years years younger :beer:

I wonder what her Grandma looks like :lol: :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Ok genious tell us how a model posing in sexy female underwear photos somehow contradicts her position marriage should be hetrosexual only.


Bob Bob Bob... here you go again. You keep calling me names ... then confuse what the point I made is. This first paragraph is pure spin. My original statement stands.



Bobm said:


> Or are you saying models shouldn't be christians :roll: , or that the naked body God gave us is somehow something to be ashamed of.


This makes me laugh out loud. If you only knew...



Bobm said:


> All this is is a typical far left leaning militant group trying to discredit anyone that points out the fallacy of their position, as usaul not by arguing the point of the disagreement ( liberal arguments are alway indefensible) but by personal attack.


Let's see.. some more inflammatory words.. "militant" , "far left" "typical" "personal attack"

Seems to me you've started out your reply with the attacks and inflammatory reply. (Note you still haven't addressed my point in your reply but instead we see lots of words designed to inflame)



Bobm said:


> Lastly the picture they show on the web site could be in any womens magazine modeling underwear.


Those aren't the "only" photos Bob. I could care less how much she bares for the world. Good for her! However, she signed a whole bunch of documents to both the California pageant, and also Miss America, that has a code of conduct you have to follow to play. Furthermore, she has come out for strong Christian principles. So if we are to make sure she has credibility she needs to follow them a wee bit closer and abide by them, as she chose to be the bearer of said cross.



Bobm said:


> I bet the % of women that read those fashion magazines and believe marriage should be defined as between a man and a women is very very high.


The issue in my original point is that this is about Carrie and her desire to be a spokesperson for certain causes. I am not saying that posing nude is wrong. I am not saying that the bible is right. I'm saying that a self rightous girl that _claims _to believe in the bible and uses it to promote bigotry is being _hypocritical_ when she poses half nude.

Try following along.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm just curious why Ryan is so anti Christian, and what is a Bible thumper? Do they bang on the Bible or what? Is it anti sin that makes people thumpers? Is that what that little rabbit in Disney was? I liked Thumper. 
I am also baffled why Ryan is always bringing up gay rights. :huh: Personally I separate the people from the act. I know some extremely nice gay people, but they don't flaunt it. Like the people dislike what they do. I don't do everything right either, but I'm not proud of loosing my temper, or demeaning someone needlessly. 
Christians know what is right and wrong Ryan, but they all fail sometimes. They get back up and try again. They often fail a second time, but it's repentance that makes the difference. Christians don't claim to be better than others, but they keep trying to be a better person tomorrow than they were yesterday.

I wonder how long until we have pedophile pride parades?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I wonder how long until we have pedophile pride parades?


We do. NAMBLA, North America Man Boy Love Assocaition. uke:

The only reason I know it, is because South Park has an episode on it and most South Park episodes have some truth behind their stuff, and they were 100% right about NAMBLA uke: uke: uke:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

+1 for another post that distracts, deflects, glosses over, and redirects the point of my thread to their own agenda...

:thumb: keep up the good work!

Shouldn't you be facilitating the discussion to stay on topic, not allow attacks, etc etc...?

Hmmm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes I have heard of that organization, and they were angry that they were not invited to the gay pride parade in New York. They for some reason blamed Hillary. We would never have imagined something like a gay pride parade 30 years ago, and I will bet it will get worse in the next few years. NAMBLA wants the age of consent dropped to six years old. You heard me right six years old. What would you do to a 40 year old man if you caught him having sex with your seven year old son?

Ryan, I didn't see a point, I just seen you rambling again like when you were complaining about Palin's dresses. You know I didn't really care about Michelle's shoes either, but I thought you might be interested.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

R y a n said:


> +1 for another post that distracts, deflects, glosses over, and redirects the point of my thread to their own agenda...
> 
> :thumb: keep up the good work!
> 
> ...





> All this is is a typical far left leaning militant group trying to discredit anyone that points out the fallacy of their position, as usaul not by arguing the point of the disagreement ( liberal arguments are alway indefensible) but by personal attack.


The above is not a personal attack Ryan, Bob was speaking in generalities. Of course your smart enough to know that aren't you. So what was the purpose? Don't bother telling me, I already know. :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Ryan, I didn't see a point, I just seen you rambling again like when you were complaining about Palin's dresses.


Here we go again.. yep ... rambling.. is that a new code word too?

My point stands.



> The issue in my original point is that this is about Carrie and her desire to be a spokesperson for certain causes. I am not saying that posing nude is wrong. I am not saying that the bible is right. I'm saying that a self rightous girl that claims to believe in the bible and uses it to promote bigotry is being hypocritical when she poses half nude.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hate to say it.....

But I agree with Ryan. This topic is about her trying to be all moral and having a checkered past. She just needs to chose her words more careful. But I guess she does not have a tellipromter telling her what to say like Obama.... (I know low blow but it is the truth.)

The only thing is the media is going to blow this way out of proportion compared to any other Miss America who has had nude photos just because of her stance on the same sex marriage. I also like how they are calling her Homophobic. I don't think she is she is just against same sex marriage. That is totally different than being homophobic. Again the media blowing it out or proportion. But they want to get it away from our economy and its downward spiral.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Here we go again.. yep ... rambling.. is that a new code word too?


Code word? Ryan, seriously thats paranoid.

You have your agenda's we have ours. Most people here in the mid continent are not going to buy into your pro gay/ anti Christian stand. Your perhaps just going to have to live with that. 
For your information Ryan I know a lot of Christians, and I don't know any that hate gays. Many see the act as a sin, but they don't look down on the person. Before you attack Christians as bigots and such you should get to know a couple.

Chuck, I agree she made some foolish decisions if there are nude pics of her somewhere. However, that doesn't make her a hypocrite. She would be a hypocrite if she went to some state that allows same sex marriage and married another woman.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

R y a n said:


> ... v
> 
> Don'tcha just love the smell of hypocrisy in the morning?
> 
> :lol:


 I would'nt mind smelling her hypocrisy in the morning


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman agreed.

She needed to come out or needs to come out and say something along these lines....

"Yes there are nude pictures of me but that was need to further my modeling career. I wish young models would not feel the need to do as I did. That is what I am fighting for. So models can dress modest, etc....(then talk about her agenda and what not)"

One thing why I think she is coming out against and all of that is because of the hoopla that happened last year or a couple years ago with miss america and the pictures of her kissing another woman and so forth. Remember the stir that caused.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan unless you define yourself as a member of a far left militant group (I'll spell it out for for you "militant homosexuals" ) which I doubt :lol: your claim I attacked YOU is silly there will be no doubt in your mind if I attack you personally

you miss the point... the real point, which is that this is the far left trying to discredit somone because they cannot win a debate in the arena of ideas based on the merits of their ajenda in the publics eyes. SO they dig up dirt on some kid wanting to be a model :eyeroll: that like all kids doesn't have the sense to realize how treacherous these people are.

and didn't answer my questions (as usaul) except for your claim that underwear models that pose half nude for a living should'nt pose half nude :lol: :lol: . So I'll ask you the obvious question.... should they be fully dressed and just hold the undies up in the air??

Heck if thats the case I could be an underwear model.

Come to think of it that would probably turn you on :wink: .

hows that song go

I'm too sexy for my...... :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

RYAN said:


> Biblical values, traditional marriage, blah blah blah? She seems to have left "topless photos" off her list of "traditional values." An appropriate quote from the bible.. you know.. the "good book" ... from 1 Timothy 2:9:
> 
> Quote:
> "I also want women to dress modestly, with decency and propriety, not with braided hair *[extensions]* or gold *[highlights]* or pearl *[necklaces]* or expensive *[lingerie]* clothes, but with good deeds, appropriate for women who profess to worship God."


Ryan i don't know where you got your quote from, or if it was you who added the words that I highlighted above, but..........

1 Timothy 2:9:



New American Standard Bible said:


> Likewise, I want women to adorn themselves with proper clothing, modestly and discreetly, not with braided hair and gold or pearls or costly garments,





American King James Version said:


> In like manner also, that women adorn themselves in modest apparel, with modesty and sobriety; not with braided hair, or gold, or pearls, or costly array;


Gold highlights? Are you kidding me? The verse clearly talks about gold, you know, the stuff they make jewlery out of. And lingerie? How you do get that from "costly garments" or "costly array".

If you are going to make a point by quoting a biblical verse, at least get the wording correct.

Being against gay marriage and modeling lingerie, or posing nude for that matter are totally different.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

huntin1, I noticed those exaggerations, but skipped right over it. Funny if you think about it. I can see Delilah now: can you put a little highlight in my hair before Samson gets here Saturday night. 

Everyone understands the removal of quotes, but the brackets often don't cut it. I don't think that is proper procedure and leads to a lot of misinterpretation. I would guess that is what Ryan was trying to do.

Your right about the gold huntin1 it refers to jewelery, but then you think like a guy.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

So Ryan whats your point? She has an opinion that she openly expressed when asked. And, she admits she is not perfect. She probably was raised in a very christian household and has certain beliefs on gays. Whats the big deal. She posed for pictures which many many models have done who I bet a few have been very religious.

This country is going down the crapper when a beauty queen is one of the main stories on the news. I have nothing against gay people except for when they jump around and throw it in every bodies face that has a varied opinion. I think its weird but hey its America aint it...Freedom of speech and belief? Oh wait...that went out the door about 7 months ago when we all became racist too! :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan says his usaul BS



> Those aren't the "only" photos Bob.


SO prove it post a link- all I can find is the picture you linked to which is mild and shows nothing shocking by todays standards.

I checked and couldn't find anything that as I said before isn't in every womens magazine and Victoria secrets commercial. I highly doubt that if these pictures exist they would'nt be on these left wing trashy site.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

show us YOUR dirty pictures ryan....we know you have them...surprised?

 :lol:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bustem36 said:


> So Ryan whats your point? She has an opinion that she openly expressed when asked. And, she admits she is not perfect. She probably was raised in a very christian household and has certain beliefs on gays. Whats the big deal. She posed for pictures which many many models have done who I bet a few have been very religious.
> 
> This country is going down the crapper when a beauty queen is one of the main stories on the news. I have nothing against gay people except for when they jump around and throw it in every bodies face that has a varied opinion. I think its weird but hey its America aint it...Freedom of speech and belief? Oh wait...that went out the door about 7 months ago when we all became racist too! :eyeroll:


yes and don't forget......per out AG, "we are a nation of cowards". 

i personally think Holder and Obama are racist! :evil:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Ryan unless you define yourself as a member of a far left militant group (I'll spell it out for for you "militant homosexuals" ) which I doubt :lol: your claim I attacked YOU is silly there will be no doubt in your mind if I attack you personally
> 
> you miss the point...


Fair enough Bob.



Bobm said:


> the real point, which is that this is the far left trying to discredit somone because they cannot win a debate in the arena of ideas based on the merits of their ajenda in the publics eyes. SO they dig up dirt on some kid wanting to be a model :eyeroll: that like all kids doesn't have the sense to realize how treacherous these people are.


Ohh I think they are not too worried about trying to win an argument based on the merits... They (and I ) just saw the hypocrisy in her stance.



Bobm said:


> and didn't answer my questions (as usaul) except for your claim that underwear models that pose half nude for a living should'nt pose half nude :lol: :lol: . So I'll ask you the obvious question.... should they be fully dressed and just hold the undies up in the air??
> 
> Heck if thats the case I could be an underwear model.


as usual?  I don't think I've dodged any legitimate questions regarding the topics I post. I did answer that question about posing nude. She signed documents agreeing to a code of conduct, and certifying she hadn't done anything in the past to bring disgrace (as viewed by the pageants) onto their competition or name.

If she were a model, they would have asked those questions of her, and she would have had to answer that she hadn't done any nudity. That is their requirements.

If you are asking me my position on nudity I think I've answered that many times over. I have no problem with any model doing anything involving nudity. I'm completely for people being as nekkid as often as they want.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> American King James Version said:
> 
> 
> > In like manner also, that women adorn themselves in modest apparel, with modesty and sobriety; not with braided hair, or gold, or pearls, or costly array;
> ...


As you well know huntin1, the bible has been interpreted many ways, words have been changed altered, or embellished to fit the necessary moral point of someone trying to explain how a future behavior, based upon the creative "interpretation" of words that aren't crystal clear spelled out, but rather "is likely" to have meant.

I find it ironic that when a religous leader takes creative liberties to make a moral point based upon how they choose to interpret a bunch of words in a book, that it is perfectly fine and acceptable to the flock who eat up every word. Yet someone like me comes along, takes that same liberty, and all of a sudden WHAM I get hammered :lol: for it. Double standard? hmmm...

It has been done many many times for other reasons. No reason I shouldn't take those words, add to them a bit, and then make my point.

One could easily take those older stories, and expand them with modern words to prove a point.

As did I...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Fair enough, but as you well know. When you add your own interpretation, or add words that alter the original quote, it should be noted. So as not to confuse the issue.

huntin1


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Fair enough, but as you well know. When you add your own interpretation, or add words that alter the original quote, it should be noted. So as not to confuse the issue.
> 
> huntin1


Fair enough.

I thought the brackets are standard denotation of such.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

R y a n said:


> > Christian bigot


Ryan, why do you hate Christians so much?

Will they go back and review all pageant winners for compliance with the code of conduct? I do believe they will be very busy if that is to be the case.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> I'm just curious why Ryan is so anti Christian, and what is a Bible thumper?


He can certainly play the part, more apt to be an irrelevant poser calling out those who do have high morals. In my 99.9% accurate opinion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm wrote:


> SO prove it post a link-


Ryan wrote:


> as usual? I don't think I've dodged any legitimate questions regarding the topics I post. I did answer that question about posing nude. She signed documents agreeing to a code of conduct, and certifying she hadn't done anything in the past to bring disgrace (as viewed by the pageants) onto their competition or name.


So asked to prove it, ignore it, and you have not dodged any legitimate questions? I can't find anything either Ryan. Where did you see these topless photos. I'm not going to say you didn't see them, because it would be like you to sit on them and wait for someone to call bs. So where are they?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I could care less about the disagreement here, all I have to say is (in my best Rodney Carrington impersonation) "Show Them To Me " !!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well this is the only half nude pic I could find. And it is not very revealing.

Caution: may be offensive

Carrie Prejean

Not really offensive, actually rather tasteful, no private body parts are visable.

There are other pics out there of her in a variety of clothing, including lingerie.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think we simply have another case of character assassination built on false information all because she isn't for same sex marriage.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how long until we have pedophile pride parades?
> ...


I had to bump this back to the top because I just learned the democrat hate crime bill just protected pedophiles. Yup, you heard right. They turned down protecting our military veterans. :eyeroll:


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol:[/quote] I would'nt mind smelling her hypocrisy in the morning [/quote]

:beer: :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Who gives a flying fart? She is some celebrity that may, or may not have stuck her foot in her mouth. Who cares? This means absolutely nothing in the grand scheme of things.

What about all the non-patriot tax dodging appointee's to obama's cabinent? Oh yeah, that was just an honest oversight.

Seriously Ryan, is this really news? Kind of like announcing Jane Fonda whigged out about something stupid, or another moviestar/celebrity, or Al Gore talking about how we all need to have green homes, while his is an energy guzzling ancient house.

Just another reason why the celebrity crowd is irrelevant, it's just that 24 hour news networks have nothing to report, need to fill airtime, or won't report the real news thats out there.

Distract and screw everyone over, and the media is lock step in with it all. Drink the coolaid dude, drink the coolaid. Maybe her and McCains crazy daughter could get together for a wet and wild photo shoot for publicity, with John Edwards as the photographer.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hunter9494 said:


> show us YOUR dirty pictures ryan....we know you have them...surprised?
> 
> :lol:


 check in the thread Red state vs Blue state :wink: :wink:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

That question should not have been asked. Regardless of how she answered she would have been she was bound too upset some one. And it not like she ran on stage and said, "I hate gays". She was asked how she felt about it and she answered how "She" felt about it. I think the one on the show that should have been chastised is the judge, Perez Hilton, for making such a big deal of it. She gave her opinion. OMG he was incensed (drama queen). She didn't say she was against gay people either. She just believes the sanctity of marriage should be between a man and woman. I have several friends that are gay and saw nothing wrong with what she had said. But you have this Hilton wanting to get more out of it and draw more attention to it. I think it set him and the gay community back, not her. I have never faulted someone for their opinion (Except Ryan, sorry couldn't resist). If some one comes up to me and says they don't like me, so what. I'm a big boy I can handle it. You can't make everyone happy. But, as I said, this was a loaded question. "Damned if you do and damned if you don't".


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Christian bigot
> ...


Nice attempt (again) at character assassination Longshot. How come we never see you in here offering any original commentary instead of just taking shots? Something for you to ponder....

I dont hate Christians. I hate those who try raising Christianity above all others, look down upon those who don't espouse their value set, constantly push a set of moral values down upon others, and use the news media to achieve their religous goals. The ones that insist on changing the status quo of morality to their own agenda, should be standard bearers for the cause.

If they cannot live up to the moral righteousness that they tout, they are hypocrites to the letter. Carrie is just another soul in a long list of prosthyletizers who fit that description.

Ohh and Longshot... since I'm sure you bothered to fully research your question yourself before trying (and failing) to be snarky, you would have found that the contestants are bound to an iron clad no room to wiggle clause in their pageant contracts. That clause has a definite "end" date, (I believe it is one year post pageant date), and they are asked to sign a legally binding contract that states that previous to the competition they have done no work in any capacity (ESPECIALLY as a model) where they have appeared nude in any fashion. No exemptions for modeling, educational videos, or Spring Break parties.

Better luck next time.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Bobm wrote:
> 
> 
> > SO prove it post a link-
> ...


Huntin1 posted the photo previous to this post.

You may not think it is "much", however it does violate the very strict nature of the contract that the adult, Carrie, signed.

That type of photo is all that is needed to be in breach of contract. She will be lucky to only get fired and not sued. They don't mess around with that anymore, hence the very clear non negotiable language in the contract.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> Seriously Ryan, is this really news?


It is only news because a 2nd place winner to a silly pageant decided to cash in on her 15 minutes of fame and go to work for a group that espouses seperate rights for different classes of individuals, and uses it's religous foundations as justification for doing so.

When that 2nd Place winner all of a sudden doesn't walk the walk she just got done talking, that is pure hypocrisy.

It is so freakin' ridiculous, that the winner is whining about the lack of attention being paid to her. Can anyone name her? Does anyone know her name or what state she was from?

And you're right. It doesn't matter anyways. Without Carrie taking up a cause because she saw her "chance", she then has to be prepared for being held to a higher standard, because she is the new "spokesperson" for a group that holds itsself to higher Christian moral standards.

I think you can connect the dots.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bgunit68 said:


> That question should not have been asked. Regardless of how she answered she would have been she was bound too upset some one. And it not like she ran on stage and said, "I hate gays". She was asked how she felt about it and she answered how "She" felt about it. I think the one on the show that should have been chastised is the judge, Perez Hilton, for making such a big deal of it. She gave her opinion. OMG he was incensed (drama queen). She didn't say she was against gay people either. She just believes the sanctity of marriage should be between a man and woman. I have several friends that are gay and saw nothing wrong with what she had said. But you have this Hilton wanting to get more out of it and draw more attention to it. I think it set him and the gay community back, not her. I have never faulted someone for their opinion (Except Ryan, sorry couldn't resist). If some one comes up to me and says they don't like me, so what. I'm a big boy I can handle it. You can't make everyone happy. But, as I said, this was a loaded question. "Damned if you do and damned if you don't".


We almost completely agree Mark.

But if you really did have several gay friends and you knew them well enough, there is no way _they_ wouldn't have seen "nothing wrong with that".

But yes I too believe it was an unfair question to be asked. Especially by that nutball Perez.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The reason why this keeps getting brought up is because California wants her to be stripped of her Miss California crown. California wants to push this issue.

So the west coast news keeps bringing it up. Now I am not sure if that photo that the link referenced to is the one that is causing the big stink. But I am sure about 90% of the Miss America contestants posed like that. But like Ryan stated she may have breached a contract.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> find it ironic that when a religous leader takes creative liberties to make a moral point based upon how they choose to interpret a bunch of words in a book, that it is perfectly fine and acceptable to the flock who eat up every word. Yet someone like me comes along, takes that same liberty, and all of a sudden WHAM I get hammered for it. Double standard? hmmm...


Really.....A double standard?? When did you get your theology degree Ryan? I was just wondering since you are interpreting the bible and saying it is the same as a preacher/priest doing the same?? Sorry, but without the theology degree, it is not the sam and it is NOT a double standard!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ryan, you just have a hard time facing the fact that not everyone is going to agree with you. I had that figured out about 58 years ago. Some people think different, some have different agendas, some benefit from different political programs.

Perhaps the most important thing I learned early in life is I didn't know as much as I thought I did. When you learn that lesson you will not get sniped at as much. I think it's the arrogance factor that gets you jumped on most of the time. Statements like "you can't argue with my logic" are going to get you hammered every time. Just some friendly advise that I have given you multiple times in PM's, but you evidently know better.

The only reason I posted a petty post like Michelle's shoes is because you were so interested in Palin's dresses. I posted that more as good humored ribbing even though it was not very important. Neither is this thread, but everyone is keeping it up because they are having fun playing with you.

I don't mind though if you don't mind, because it's entertaining. I do find statements like your accusation that Bob was attacking you a double standard and slightly irritating. When Bob mentioned militant liberals it was no more of an attack on you than your statement about bigot Christians or something like that was an attack on me. But hey, I'm not delicate.

Forgive me if I sound harsh, but my intention is to be truthful and helpful not hurtful. I tell you these things because things are getting kind of silly.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Priceless.






:rollin:

Ohh the hypocrisy ... you only need to listen to this summary, and then listen to Carrie, and then listen to Keith's summation to make my point.

'nuff said.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Ryan, you just have a hard time facing the fact that not everyone is going to agree with you. I had that figured out about 58 years ago. Some people think different, some have different agendas, some benefit from different political programs.
> 
> Perhaps the most important thing I learned early in life is I didn't know as much as I thought I did. When you learn that lesson you will not get sniped at as much. I think it's the arrogance factor that gets you jumped on most of the time. Statements like "you can't argue with my logic" are going to get you hammered every time. Just some friendly advise that I have given you multiple times in PM's, but you evidently know better.
> 
> ...


well, as we all know......you get lead a horse to water but....... :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan, you just have a hard time facing the fact that not everyone is going to agree with you. I had that figured out about 58 years ago. Some people think different, some have different agendas, some benefit from different political programs.
> ...


don't worry H94

I'll have the last laugh 

words to ponder...


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


time spent listening to Olbermann is as valuable as time spent watching paint dry.....an authority on nothing other than petty issues, like some engage on this board.....enjoy his fair and balanced approach! :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I wonder about the character of any grown man that delights in the difficulties some naive young woman has, because of a personal opinion that does not fit the censors PC personal ajenda.

No good man would do that.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> No good man would do that.


Agreed. Hatred at it's finest.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Everyone who has jumped on this woman didn't get taken behind the woodshed often enough by their father and taught respect. As far as Obermann his primary commodity is hate. It's not my intention to be a smart ***, but I often do ponder the man's sanity. I can't see where a sane person can go on a rant like he often does. He would be funny if he wasn't serious.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

This is not about hate, but pointing out hypocrisy. This would have been a non-issue of the beauty queen had not got "holier than thou" in the first place. Instead of taking her licks and owning up to the fact that she violated her contract, she is now talking publicly about violations of her right to free speech. However, as Olbermann has pointed out, she doesn't know what she is talking about.

You guys think that liberals are picking on the evangelical right for standing up for their beliefs. This is not true. However, if folks are going to act morally superior, then they had better "walk the walk".

I can't respect a hypocrite. This includes a "liberal" that wants to limit another's civil liberties, or a "family values", evangelical conservative that gets caught with their pants down or shirt off.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Obermann giving someone else crap about their "holier than thou knowitallism" Give me a break, he's one of the most ill informed arrogant jackasses on TV, now just behind the Big Eddie. Call me old fashion, but having a segment with the acrynism WTF is something I'd expect on MTV rather than what is suppose to be a "legitimate" news show! If he is the best example anyone has, it's a poor one at best.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> This is not about hate, but pointing out hypocrisy. This would have been a non-issue of the beauty queen had not got "holier than thou" in the first place. Instead of taking her licks and owning up to the fact that she violated her contract, she is now talking publicly about violations of her right to free speech. However, as Olbermann has pointed out, she doesn't know what she is talking about.


Newsflash!! She is off the hook and heaven forbid a Christian stands up for themselves in public.

As far as you people listening to and absorbing olberman, absolutely bottomfeeding mentality. What is it with liberal/socialists that bleed hate toward god loving, high moral principled people.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

I have to admit, when I commented frst on this I was only able to stomach listening to the first couple minutes of Obermann's rant. But I thought I'd better make myself hear the whole thing so I painfully sat thru it. He's harping on some gal that was voted Miss Califonia in a beauty pagent for Christ sake, that did something that may or may not have been the smartest thing in the past, then said somethings that may or may not have been the smartest things. Maybe she should have just stood up there and said I wish for world peace!!! Where's his outrage and dismay at the idiot that was elected to the US Senate from the state of Minnesota and the things he's said and done in his past ????? Obermann and Maddox are so bad even the Democrats were distancing themselves last fall. Like I said, if this is the best example you have, it's a poor one!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Donald Trump said she had not violated her contract and that some of the pics were photoshopped. Watched him and her give their speech on Fair and Balanced yesterday morning.

To bad snoops isn't faster so we could have avoided this whole argument.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

4CurlRedleg said:


> BigDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > This is not about hate, but pointing out hypocrisy. This would have been a non-issue of the beauty queen had not got "holier than thou" in the first place. Instead of taking her licks and owning up to the fact that she violated her contract, she is now talking publicly about violations of her right to free speech. However, as Olbermann has pointed out, she doesn't know what she is talking about.
> ...


a*men, praise the Lord and pass the ammunition!*


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

gst said:


> Obermann giving someone else crap about their "holier than thou knowitallism" Give me a break, he's one of the most ill informed arrogant jackasses on TV, now just behind the Big Eddie. Call me old fashion, but having a segment with the acrynism WTF is something I'd expect on MTV rather than what is suppose to be a "legitimate" news show! If he is the best example anyone has, it's a poor one at best.


 i think Olbermann is ryan's dad....  :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

What would you expect from MSNBC. Their parent company, GE is bought and paid for with bailout money. Olberman was horrible as a sports reporter and is totally out of touch with reality as a talk show buffoon.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

BigDaddy said:


> This is not about hate, but pointing out hypocrisy. This would have been a non-issue of the beauty queen had not got "holier than thou" in the first place. Instead of taking her licks and owning up to the fact that she violated her contract, she is now talking publicly about violations of her right to free speech. However, as Olbermann has pointed out, she doesn't know what she is talking about.
> 
> You guys think that liberals are picking on the evangelical right for standing up for their beliefs. This is not true. However, if folks are going to act morally superior, then they had better "walk the walk".
> 
> I can't respect a hypocrite. This includes a "liberal" that wants to limit another's civil liberties, or a "family values", evangelical conservative that gets caught with their pants down or shirt off.


well said BigDaddy.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

So if Keith Obermann tears apart some beauty queen for her actions and speech, but gives our President a pass on his lapse of judgement for remaining in the Reverand Wrights church of bigotry and hate for this country for 20 years, or Michelle Obama claiming she was never poud to be an American prior to this last fall, or Al Franken a pass on the stupid comments he's made over the years, is this considered being a hypocrite??? One beauty queen gets a little "holier than thou" and it's a national uproar??? I guess she did tread on one of the holy grails of liberalism, gay rights! Did anyone watch Barney Frank try to talk his way out of the Fanny Mae-Freddie Mac mess??? Where was Obermann at on that one?? It will be interesting next year to see how many beauty queens go back to the good old "world peace" answer.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Newsflash!! She is off the hook and heaven forbid a Christian stands up for themselves in public.
> 
> As far as you people listening to and absorbing olberman, absolutely bottomfeeding mentality. What is it with liberal/socialists that bleed hate toward god loving, high moral principled people.


4Curl, I must have missed something. Do conservatives have an exclusive market on being God-loving, high moral people? I don't think so.

Are these the same God-loving people that read about "thou shall not kill", "love your neighbor as yourself", and "turn the other cheek", and then carry Old Glory into unwarranted wars to kill Muslims?

Are these the same people of high morality that use "eye for an eye" to support capital punishment, but conveniently forget the New Testament in which it is stated, "judge not lest ye be judged"?

Oh, they believe in "pro-life", but also capitol punishment and killing Muslims.... You don't see a conflict here? Don't worry, I'm not judging you because God said that I shouldn't.

Are these the same God-loving, high moral people that look at accumulating wealth as some sort of goal, wanting tax breaks for the rich to reward risk and decrying against "distribution of wealth", while forgetting that "it is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than for a rich man to get into heaven"? Funny, I thought that God loved America and being rich was our reward for being his favorite people.

Are these the same God-loving, high moral people that decry environmentalists and government regulations that hinder exploitation of the earth and economic development? Oh, they must have just forgot God's directive that we are supposed to be stewards of his creation.

See, conservatives do not have exclusive ownership of Christianity and high moral ground. Quite to the contrary. If you would sit down and crack open that good book that like to tout, you might see that there is very little about the conservative platform that is consistent with the Christian faith. Most of the evangelical conservative platform is based on hypocrisy.

As you see, I don't bleed hate towards Christians. I am one.

I'll do you a favor, and I am sincere in this. If you would like, I would be happy to read the Bible with you. You will hopefully see that Christian faith does not begin and end with the God of law in the Old Testament and the Ten Commandments. The real important stuff is found in the New Testament in which God discusses forgiveness, love, and grace.

I will even invite you to worship. My family and I are found every Sunday in the third pew from the front on the right side.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice rant BD, considering I was referring to olberman in my previous post. Must have struck a nerve for you to bring up the msnbc bulletpoints on conservatives..

If I ever question your integrity or faith you will know it, fortunately I know you well enough and some of the things you do in the community that shouldn't happen. Right?

Conservatives do not have the market cornered, not at all. I have many, many left leaning freinds that would give up a nut to help a brother out in need and I never hear them shredding fellow Christians or folks who have deep faith otherwise. It only appears on the national media platform so they can cram it down the publics throat and promote hate to those who are willing to publicly expose their faith. Which is rare.

Twenty years ago the knothead that asked the question and then proceeded to trash her in everyway imagineable would have been skewered by the media for his behaviour. Not anymore. It is damn sad that people who take a higher road become targets for those who don't have a lick of moral integrity.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Nice rant BD, considering I was referring to olberman in my previous post. Must have struck a nerve for you to bring up the msnbc bulletpoints on conservatives..
> 
> If I ever question your integrity or faith you will know it, fortunately I know you well enough and some of the things you do in the community that shouldn't happen. Right?
> 
> ...


well said........


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Everyone screws up BigDaddy, that's why I never miss communion. We could make hundreds of examples of conservatives and liberals. For example though shalt not steal, but liberals call it tax and welfare and then it's ok to take money away from the guy who earned it. If we get into a contest like that we simply expose the weakness of man which evidently we both already know.

You may look at republicans as the party of the rich, but I look at democrats as the party for the perverts. I look at the republicans as the party of pro business (to much) and the democrats as the party of the unions (to much). I look at the republicans as only a hairs breadth from democrats when it comes to loony spending. I think both parties are a bunch of idiots who think of their party before their country. Both have some good ideas, and both have some very bad ideas. I dislike both.

Leaving out both parties I see tolerance as simply a lack of principles. I see political correctness as a hammer to make people tolerant of societies deviants. I see tolerance as a smoke screen to support the decline of our society. If they keep it up pedophile pride parades are not far in the future. MAMBLA? will be mainstream.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This whole thing is a sham. How is a model modeling girls underwear in poses that show nothing you can't see on any beach(I've seen the three pictures). Her poses that you can see on the cover of any womans magazine. I have four late teen early twenties daughters so they have that stuff lying around my house all the time.

Its a made up attack based on the fact that the far left cannot stand anyone having an opinion contrary to theirs so they do everything they can to use political correctness to destroy them, and their carreer. The socalled open minded libs that will not tolerate any dissenting opinion. Even though her opinion that marraige should be between a man and a woman is help by over 90% of the people in this world.

To a kid no less its really disgusting

SHe did nothing wrong and nothing to be ashamed of, her critics should be ashamed of themselves with the phony attacks.

Using terms like californicate as if she was accused of that :eyeroll: sophmoric ignorant comments by people that have imagined they are being oh so clever.

There is no hypocrisy their contract says they cannot have any pornagraphic photos in the past SHE DOES NOT.

If those model shots are considered pornagraphic then every womans magazine is pornography. But of course women being far more mature then the fools making this case would argue otherwise

And the idea that term like "fornicate" is used to ridicule someone in the guise of suporting the idea that homosexual couple MUST be able to be called married is a perfectly laughable example of the weakness of their logic.

I have no doubt decent gays are just as digusted with this attack as I am, because most gays like most straight people have no respect for people ramming their PC opinions down everyones throat. The vast majority of gays go about their daily lives doing their jobs and living without making their sexuality the major issue in their life just as do straight people.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have this nagging question in my head. What are the requirements to have an opinion? If you have ever done anything wrong does this take away your right to an opinion? No one on here would have the right to an opinion. If you don't want an opinion you shouldn't ask a question.

I guess freedom of speech/freedom of opinion is reserved for liberals.

I don't know if Perez Hilton was a good choice for a judge. Since he is ugly and gay he perhaps hates people that are pretty and have a vagina. Attractive Christians with a vagina are the worst.  Maybe that's why they hated Palin too.  Life just has some tough decisions for some people.


----------

